# Miniature Breeders



## doditwo (Nov 7, 2017)

You can try Black Pearl Poodle in San Francisco. Lina, the breeder, is very responsive and she produces black and dark brown mpoos. My poodle Mimi is from Black Pearl.
Website- 
http://www.blackpearlpoodle.com











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

You could also check out Ash's Mystical, a long time working partner with Eriand from whom my mom got her mpoo.


Poodles and Poodle Puppies - Standards, Miniatures and Toys | Ash's Mystical Poodles Breeders | Las Vegas, NV


----------



## sitstaypoodle (Apr 18, 2019)

Thank you, both!


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Clarion or Black Pearl would be my first choices in Nor Cal. Also since you want to do sports and are willing to travel, I would look into Horizon, Safranne, and G8rcreek, as they produce many performance pups. I don't know as much about the first two, but I follow G8rcreek on FB and really like what I see in terms of the way the dogs are raised plus titles won.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

You might try Betty Brown, Donnchada Poodles in Texas. A couple of members here have minis from Betty and my Standard, Poppy, is from her. You could not do much better than a Betty Brown Donnchada Baby.


----------



## sitstaypoodle (Apr 18, 2019)

MaizieFrosty said:


> Clarion or Black Pearl would be my first choices in Nor Cal. Also since you want to do sports and are willing to travel, I would look into Horizon, Safranne, and G8rcreek, as they produce many performance pups. I don't know as much about the first two, but I follow G8rcreek on FB and really like what I see in terms of the way the dogs are raised plus titles won.


 Thank you! I've contacted Sufranne already, but will look into the others. I've also contacted Clarion, but they haven't responded.


----------



## sitstaypoodle (Apr 18, 2019)

sitstaypoodle said:


> Thank you! I've contacted Sufranne already, but will look into the other two.


Thank you!


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

sitstaypoodle said:


> Thank you! I've contacted Sufranne already, but will look into the others. I've also contacted Clarion, but they haven't responded.


You're welcome. Word on the street is that Clarion is normally very responsive, so they were probably at a show when you contacted them. I would try again


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

absolute silver poodles in minnesota is advertising a litter. the sire is a horizon dog.


----------



## PuppyDream (Dec 30, 2018)

I would second Ash's Mystical. I just got a cream mini poodle from Marie at Ash's last month. We requested an average energy and calm, friendly poodle. That's exactly what we got. Marie knows her puppies well. Her dogs are health tested and our puppy seems to be healthy so far.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

if you look at ash's mystical pedigrees, you will find that dogs of many of the breeders mentioned here are part of her breeding stock. i think she is probably excellent, but like a couple of others, she is a fairly large scale breeder and that scares some people off. i'm glad you're able to put in a good word for getting the temperament of the dog you wanted.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

The number of poodles from Ash's worries me. I don't see how anyone can breed that many and raise them in a good home environment.


----------



## sitstaypoodle (Apr 18, 2019)

PuppyDream said:


> I would second Ash's Mystical. I just got a cream mini poodle from Marie at Ash's last month. We requested an average energy and calm, friendly poodle. That's exactly what we got. Marie knows her puppies well. Her dogs are health tested and our puppy seems to be healthy so far.


Thank you. I sent an email, but haven't heard from her.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

I have never visited Ash's Mystical, but I've met a couple of dogs from them and they were very well adjusted. But, I would only buy from a small breeder, personally.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Since you are considering out of state - I would look at Morning Glory in Texas and Aery's in North Carolina - those are the breeders who bred my silver miniature poodle. 

My dog was held back for conformation - Richard of Aery is both a poodle judge and a professional handler - he was training my dog to be shown. She was beautifully socialized and knew the first night we brought her home to go upstairs to bed and snuggle all night. 
She was almost a year old, toilet trained so I didn't have to worry about having her in my bed..... and she slept instead of crying her first night here.

We are training and competing in obedience, rally, nose work and agility. Her number one task is cuddly couch potato and bed snuggler at night; she excels at both.

As for some of your requests - if you get your puppy at 8 weeks, you can start training multiple surfaces, sounds and of course a home environment. You can train your dog to play with a flirt pole. These requests shouldn't be a deal breaker. What I would look for is someone who starts the socialization - the puppies should have exposure to men, women and children. Once you get your puppy home continue socialization.

Health testing of the parents is definitely something that must be done by the breeder.

I too had trouble getting breeders to return my emails and calls. One breeder I had hoped to get a puppy called me finally 6 months later, weeks after I got my dog to say she was going to have puppies. Needless to say if she had returned my call and told me she was planning puppies earlier and if I wanted to be on the list, I might have ended up with one of her puppies, instead of my Babykins. Each breeder is different how they handle communication. Spring and fall is filled with competition shows so they may be particularly busy then.


----------



## sitstaypoodle (Apr 18, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Since you are considering out of state - I would look at Morning Glory in Texas and Aery's in North Carolina - those are the breeders who bred my silver miniature poodle.
> 
> My dog was held back for conformation - Richard of Aery is both a poodle judge and a professional handler - he was training my dog to be shown. She was beautifully socialized and knew the first night we brought her home to go upstairs to bed and snuggle all night.
> She was almost a year old, toilet trained so I didn't have to worry about having her in my bed..... and she slept instead of crying her first night here.
> ...


Thank you so much for this! Yes, agreed an all counts. I know breeders also have to wade through a lot of unscrupulous people, too. They probably get quite a few emails. I will check these recommendations and if nothing comes of it, I do have one who I can be placed on a waitlist for a fall litter - as #5 on her list. Still hoping the right one will fall into place when it should.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I'm late to this thread and I haven't even seen the op around lately. But just in case, if you don't mind going to Washington here are two outstanding breeders I'd go for if I were in the market for a mini. The first lives not far at all from where I use to live.

http://www.kamannpoodles.com/ 



Christine Dallas is awesome...secretary of the Puget Sound Poodle Club. I knew her when I was showing Matisse. Super nice lady. Very well regarded. And beautiful dogs.

https://www.farthingpoodles.com/mini-poodles/


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Be patient and persistent, because you have an awesome list of breeders. They are busy and have shows and lives. I found leaving a VM was a better tactic than filling out a form or emailing from the website. I would have to be on a list for a Clarion or a Black Pearl Puppy.


----------



## PuppyDream (Dec 30, 2018)

SisStayPoodles, I sent you a PM.


----------



## sitstaypoodle (Apr 18, 2019)

Well, I found my puppy and I pick her up very soon. Clarion did finally return my email, but alas, too late. I think it all works out for the best in the end...I am very happy with my puppy. She is exactly what I wanted.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

sitstaypoodle said:


> Well, I found my puppy and I pick her up very soon. Clarion did finally return my email, but alas, too late. I think it all works out for the best in the end...I am very happy with my puppy. She is exactly what I wanted.


So happy you found a pup! I hope you will share more about her and where she came from. There are always lots of people on this forum looking for well bred minis!


----------

